# RIP My Beautiful Naomi...



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 31, 2009)

For the third time in 3 years, I am posting in here...

It's with a heavy heart that I am posting this. After months of battling along side Naomi to beat the head tilt she was suffering from in the Spring, she seemed to recover remarkably well. But last Thursday she relapsed and with some personal health issues to deal with myself I knew I would not have the time to nurse her back to health again and I could not bear to see her unable to move without flipping over. So I made the very tough decision to have her put to sleep last week, almost a year to the day that I adopted her.

RIP my sweet, sweet girl... I will never forget you.


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 31, 2009)

She was beautiful. So sorry for your loss. :bunnyangel:



ink iris:Binky Free Naomi ink iris:

 :rainbow:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You did what was best for the both of you.

Binki free Naomi


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :tears2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 31, 2009)

* Binky Free*

ink iris:



ink iris:




So sorry Laura.
I never had a chance to meetyour bunnyduring her brief stayat the shelter.
But she must of had a wonderful life having you as her bunny mom.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Naomi--she was a beautiful little girl. It's not an easy decision to make, but, sometimes necessary. We had to let go of our little Stockton three years ago for the same reasons--he was getting worse and our vet said there was no hope of his getting better. She's beyond pain and suffering now and knew love and happiness with you. No matter how much time we have, it's never enough. Binky free little girl, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry.

Dave


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry,Laura

She really was such a pretty girl.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 1, 2009)

I am so sorry Laura. Naomi was such a gorgeous girl, and I'm sure she will be greatly missed.

Binky free at Rainbow Bride, Naomi. 

Emily


----------



## JimD (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

She was very beautiful. I am very sorry for your loss.

:bunnyhug:

:Hugs & Healing Vibes:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2009)

I know how hard a decision this was for you to make, Laura, but You did what was best for her, and that is all we can do for our babies.

Naomi was such a unique and beautiful girl, and I know she had the best life possible with you and Chase.

Thinking of you.

Jan :hug:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 1, 2009)

she was truly one of the most beautiful lops i think i have ever seen...im so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

so sorry 4 ur loss...:rainbow:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh honey, huge hugs. That must've been so tough for you, but you knew it was the right thing.

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine having to make that decision but I know you did what was right for both of you. Binky free from pain, Naomi.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss,
binky free Naomi :angelandbunny:


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful Naomi. I love her pictures - those beautiful eyes...

Denise


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 2, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl, I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

_ink iris:_ Binky Free Naomi_ :rainbow:_


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 2, 2009)

A very beautiful girl, RIP.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry. I have not been on for awhile and after I got back I knew I needed to see what has happened here.... and hoped it would be a page of old threads ... no such luck..... 

RIP sweet baby girl.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for you , for having to make that decisions, but like it was said as horribly hard it is , sometimes it is necessary. I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful bun, binky free


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 24, 2009)

Im sorry. She would have had a great life with you though, that's for sure.


----------

